

Any alternate DNS systems on the horizon? - malandrew

Given the recent seizure of 70 host names by the US Government and no end in sight for these shenanigans, I was wondering if there are any alternative distributed DNS or DNS like systems being proposed?<p>While the chances of such a system gaining acceptance for all sites is slim to none at least in the short to medium turn, it could at least solve this censorship issue for a broad number of sites that the RIAA, MPAA, USA, etc. want to go after.
======
iwr
Hosts files. Given that storing megabyte-sized data is no problem, it can work
even for individual users. Update your hosts off your peers in a web'o'trust
fashion.

But DNS is the easiest thing to circumvent and hence, there will be pressure
to create stronger control methods.

~~~
windsurfer
Storing isn't the problem... I believe updating it is

